# Delilah is in heat...HELP



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The typical heat cycle lasts 21 days. She will be receptive to a male from _about _day 9 - 14. I say _about _because it varies from bitch to bitch. That is the average. This is also the period during which she will be most fertile, and again, that can vary. Best practice is to make sure that she is _never _in a position to get loose, or, left in a yard without being watched, etc. Suitors can arrive from miles away...
If your boy is intact, keeping them apart is crucial. If he was recently neutered, know that he could still breed her, and possibly impregnate her for up to a month after surgery.
If you are planning to spay her, it can be done safely after the cycle is completed, and even if she were to have gotten bred.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

How long will the bleeding last?

Samson was neutered back in Feb. So no problem there. And yes, we are going out to the yard with her. But will be vigilant about watching her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck in getting thru this time with her. I hated it when our female golden came into heat. It was not fun having to watch her every minute. I was talking to a friend today and her female is in heat and one dog is scratching at the door to get inside at her.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh no Carol. That's terrible!!! I've warned my boys to go out and check the yard before letting her out and to go out with her with a big flashlight in hand.

Here are some pictures of her in her hulk undies. She's a bit embarrassed and would prefer something pretty and pink. I'll have to see what I can do later today.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

mom,you can get a least some girls panties!!!!!Understand why she is so embarrassed!!LOL.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think they make Barbie panties with a fly. : (Not that there's anything wrong with that )

The beeding will begin to turn from bright red blood to "straw" colored, which is generally about when they are receptive and most fertile (about day 10 or so), and then subside entirelyby about day 15 or so. Again, this varies from dog to dog, so it could be a day or so either way.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely should get some girly undies! 
Hailey has gone through a few heats now, she dosesn't bleed badly and is very good at keeping herself clean.During this time she is also much more needy and thinks she is a lap dog at 90 pounds.This last about 3 weeks and she is never let out alone.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel for you and Delilah ,Nora! Bad enough to have those raging hormones and cramps but then Hulk undies too? OH the humiliation!!! LOL!

One reason I have had boys since 1985 when our Sophie had her 1st and last heat!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't think they make Barbie panties with a fly. : (Not that there's anything wrong with that )
> 
> The beeding will begin to turn from bright red blood to "straw" colored, which is generally about when they are receptive and most fertile (about day 10 or so), and then subside entirelyby about day 15 or so. Again, this varies from dog to dog, so it could be a day or so either way.


Thank you PG, you've been most helpful. I knew a breeder would jump in and help me out. I really appreciate it.

Can't wait to get her spayed.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not looking foward to this!!

I will have to remember to get Willow some girly undies. Wouldn't want her pouting like poor Delilah!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey we've got a pic like yours!!!










Our dog Obi only showed real interest for 2 days, so next heat we'll know when to get her mated!!! This pic was taken on her first season, had to mop floors every day. Good luck in keeping her safe during this time... it doesn't last too long but things can go wrong too quickly, so be vigilant.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I suppose I should know this, but will a neutered male be attracted to a female in heat?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla bled heavily (panties didn't cut it, she FILLED 3+ diapers a day) for 19 days....you should be thankful Delilah is bleeding so little!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Susan6953 said:


> I suppose I should know this, but will a neutered male be attracted to a female in heat?


Sasha had her first heat late last winter and Jack (who had been neutered for over 2 yrs, at the time) was VERY :smooch: :  attracted to her. Toward the end of her heat she was like a hussy :smooch: ...she would back up to him and with a huge smile on her face then she would swing her tail to the side like she was opening a cabinet door. Luckily, even if she was bleeding a lot, all of the other dogs kept her quite clean :uhoh:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Samson wants a pair of panties too!!!


----------



## chloegirl (May 11, 2008)

HI,
My Chloegirl was in heat for 1 month  not fun. I went to Petco and i got her a diapper she did not like wearing it but we got through it.. Good luck


----------

